# Best case for Thunderbolt?



## TheBeavertownKid (Jun 6, 2011)

Whats going on everyone? I am looking for a good case for my Bolt that will be here tomorrow. I am used to the Bodyglove case so bulk and size doesnt really matter to me. I am just looking for a great case that wont break on me like the Bodyglove has in the past as far as the clips. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

TheBeavertownKid said:


> Whats going on everyone? I am looking for a good case for my Bolt that will be here tomorrow. I am used to the Bodyglove case so bulk and size doesnt really matter to me. I am just looking for a great case that wont break on me like the Bodyglove has in the past as far as the clips. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I have been rocking my naked. The only thing I regret from that is not putting on a screen protector...definitely have a couple of scratches on the screen. The body is still fine though.


----------



## TheBeavertownKid (Jun 6, 2011)

I was thinking the same but I work in a warehouse and it being in my pocket will get banged around and I dont want to damage it at all. I always have a Screen Protector on my devices.


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

If you want a nice case that provides good protection without adding a lot of bulk I would highly recommend the Seidio Active. If you need a case that is bomb proof the Otterbox Defender is your e-ticket. I have both and I use the Seidio as my every day case. In terms of a screen protector I cannot recommend the SGP Steinheil highly enough. I think they make the nicest screen protectors hands down.


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

+1 for the seidio active. I'm not usually a case kind guy but I picked one of these up and I love it. Its rugged and looks great.

Link


----------



## abtre (Jun 7, 2011)

http://amzn.to/lEaix0

That's the case I use and love. It's silicone yet still slides in and out of my pocket with ease, but also provides a solid grip when holding my phone in my hand.


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

SGP Steinheil screen protector with the VZW silicone case and carried in my pocket in an Oakley microfiber sunglasses bag.

I work as a mechanic so I can't rock it out naked in a factory with metal shavings snd shit flying around or I would.


----------



## famine (Jun 6, 2011)

TPU cases have been my absolute favorite.. had them for the droid x , fascinate, and now the tbolt


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

you people are daring souls carrying a $700 device with no protection. More power to you, but I could never get away with it...


----------



## android_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

I also got the seidio active case, but mine is for the extended battery. Very nice case, snug and feels pretty decent. My only complaint on it is the kickstand they added ( I think on the extended only case) feels rather flimsy but overall great case.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have the 2 part case thats sold from Verizon (http://bit.ly/gd60YR) cept mine is black and red. its kind of cumbersome and adds overall bulk but its nice and sturdy, it gets my vote


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Nusince said:


> you people are daring souls carrying a $700 device with no protection. More power to you, but I could never get away with it...


I have insurance...lol! Thunderbolt has a 100 dollar deductible, so by the time I find a case I like that fits the extended battery, I could drop that much in the process  I may as well save it for the deductible...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## Rob (Jun 7, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> I have the 2 part case thats sold from Verizon (http://bit.ly/gd60YR) cept mine is black and red. its kind of cumbersome and adds overall bulk but its nice and sturdy, it gets my vote


I have the same one. Black and Red as well.


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

I got the CaseMate Pop when I first got the Tbolt. It was actually a beautiful case. But the rubber on the sides made it look like I was massaging my ...err knee everytime i got it out because the rubber would stick to the inside of my pocket. Plus I don't like covered buttons.

Now I use the Seidio Innocase Surface. Couldn't be happier. Open buttons, very thin, soft touch everywhere, but the downside is I think it was a little more pricey out of the cases I was looking at.


----------



## Busphan (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't use a case on my bolt, but I always liked seidio for my eris. They offer good protection and don't look that bad either.


----------



## Droidscythe (Jun 10, 2011)

I've got my Verizon screen protector, and was previously using one of there silicone cases... got bored with it though and saw my friend with his evo and his seidio defender case. I really enjoyed the way it felt while talking on the phone. I actually picked up a Platinum defense series cases from best buy and I'm in love with it. I ride it with just the hard case on it when I'm not doing anything special, and when I'm out camping or doing something a little more intensive I put the soft case over it with the support bracket. It also came with a nice face in holster. A really good deal imo.


----------



## KsKnightmare (Jun 6, 2011)

i use a case mate case and ghost armor screen protector. never had a scratch or dint


----------



## wctaylor79 (Jun 10, 2011)

Loving the stock holster from verizon. With the size of the phone it's nice to not take pocket space but still have the phone secure. I clip on my pocket and still take my motorcycle out with no fear of the phone coming out of the holster.


----------



## ECFfighter7232 (Jun 6, 2011)

Does anyone have/use the new otterbox defender case? can you post pictures/thoughts? I bought one for my X and was kind of disappointed with its fit so im hoping its better with the thunderbolt.


----------



## beyondyourscope (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been using the Seidio Surface case (which used to be called Innocase II I think), works great, has saved my phone from a few serious drops, one of which was on concrete in a parking lot


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

avlfive said:


> I work as a mechanic so I can't rock it out naked in a factory with metal shavings snd shit flying around or I would.


I work in a machine shop running cnc machines and rock mine naked (other than Zagg screen protector). no problems at all.

I would really like a nice case for it but removing a case every time i get in my car is kind of a p.i.a. since i always use my dock.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

crash1781 said:


> I work in a machine shop running cnc machines and rock mine naked (other than Zagg screen protector). no problems at all.
> 
> I would really like a nice case for it but removing a case every time i get in my car is kind of a p.i.a. since i always use my dock.


This is why I keep mine naked...I dock it at work, in the car, and home. If the docks worked with a case, I would keep a case on it.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

I currently use the Case Mate Pop case.. (white) .. really like the case .. looks real slick IMO ... But i think I am changing since every time I am out with my phone someone always ask me if I have an iPhone.. smh


----------



## midnight assassin (Jun 7, 2011)

The seido active x or the offer box would be good solid cases.


----------



## abn75 (Jun 11, 2011)

I acutally just use the one from verizon, the shell combo. It does everythign I need it to, not too bulky, and has a belt holster so i dont have to keep it in my pocket


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

abn75 said:


> I acutally just use the one from verizon, the shell combo. It does everythign I need it to, not too bulky, and has a belt holster so i dont have to keep it in my pocket


 I use the same one hutbhave a Stealthguard on my TB. It gives me the added all around protection. Last time I checked Stealthguard was offering select device coverage for only the cost of shipping. I only paid 2.85 for mine. Best investment ever. You can check it out here www.stealthguards.com


----------



## drmanhattn57 (Jun 7, 2011)

There is a two part top and bottom soft touch plastic case from best by. Simply called platinum series. It's pretty legit lined with felt so as to not scratch your baby, and comes with a holster

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been using an S-Line case from eBay. It's a TPU case that has a great fit, great feel, great look, and is only like $3-8, shipped. It's pretty badass!


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Brian said:


> I have been rocking my naked. The only thing I regret from that is not putting on a screen protector...definitely have a couple of scratches on the screen. The body is still fine though.


didnt it ship with a screen protector? mine did


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

The platinum series case from best buy is really good, I've had it since the day I got my tbolt. It doesn't ad much bulk and is reasonably priced.


----------



## jsuli (Jun 13, 2011)

Didn't take the time to read what you guys think but I'm using seidio and loving it. recommended to all


----------



## 3083joe (Jun 10, 2011)

I am enjoying the stock case with belt clip that you get at VZW


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

I have the Case Mate pop case from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Case-Mate-Thu...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308120568&sr=8-1-spell I have to say I love it, it comes in white (what I got it in) and black only afaik.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm liking my seidio convert for the extended battery, wish it was an otterbox though.

Sent from my Gingeritis'd Thunderbolt


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I usually hate cases with a passion. But I actually like using the seidio surface case. It came with the phone so I am a happy camper

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

avlfive said:


> SGP Steinheil screen protector with the VZW silicone case and carried in my pocket in an Oakley microfiber sunglasses bag.
> 
> I work as a mechanic so I can't rock it out naked in a factory with metal shavings snd shit flying around or I would.


i know the feelin man


----------

